# Flav 24mm - coil placement advice



## clydern (22/9/18)

Hey guys so I just got my first high end RDA and I am absolutely loving it. What I would like to know is how do you guys place your coils?

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern (23/9/18)

Hey guys. I would like to know how you guys place your coils in terms of height

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (23/9/18)

Hi @clydern

Have moved that post from that new thread into this existing one. And have renamed the title by adding "coil placement advice"

Hopefully one of the members that uses this RDA can give you some advice here


----------



## clydern (23/9/18)

Hey buddy. Thanks man. I thought I dreamt about posting it because I couldn't find it. Thanks Alot silver. 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (23/9/18)

Hi @clydern , the flave 24 has these grooves on the side where you place your coil jig/rod on so no placement skills required.

Just make sure the jig sits through the coil and rests on the cutouts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## clydern (23/9/18)

Christos said:


> Hi @clydern , the flave 24 has these grooves on the side where you place your coil jig/rod on so no placement skills required.
> 
> Just make sure the jig sits through the coil and rests on the cutouts.
> View attachment 146215


Thanks buddy 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (24/9/18)

Umn... Just build or buy coils place them in there screw down posts trapping the wires under the screw or in the post holes don't let the coil/s touch the sides or topcap make sure its firing equally by scratching or squeazing them together(if the coil/s are spaced don't squeeze them) and put cotton in there. if it shorts you didnt follow instructions properly. Hope it goes well dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------

